# Ivory Jr. Staesman



## dpstudios (Jan 13, 2006)

Imitation ivory. Rhodium & Black Titanium fb. Persnickety stuff to turn, though when it's going good, it's good. Like butter cream. Hopefully this stuff will pick up a patina from handling. I think it would have looked better in the gold though.











Comments always appreciated & as ever..Thanks for looking.
Dan


----------



## pmichris (Jan 13, 2006)

I like the rhodium I think it gives it kind of a retro look.  Nice pen.


----------



## gerryr (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks good, I think that's the right combination.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 14, 2006)

Yep, looks great from WAY over here!!
I agree that you have choosen the best plating option too, looks "classy / retro style".[][]


----------



## agfox (Jan 14, 2006)

It screams 1920's to me   I love it.

N.


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 14, 2006)

Very nice indeed, goes very well with the Rhodium kit.
I have just done a Emperor with this material. As you said turns well when the going is good.[]


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Jan 14, 2006)

Great looking pen and the rhodi is a nice selection.


----------



## jwoodwright (Jan 14, 2006)

Very Classy.  I haven't done a FP and of course the kit just adds that important look of high quality.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 14, 2006)

I like the kit choice. It does have a nice retro look. Kind of like antique silver. Mikey likey[8D]


----------



## Easysport (Jan 14, 2006)

I agree, Very nice retro look.[]


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 14, 2006)

Gee folks, wow, thanks for the nice comments. [:I] Did a show today & it was picked up & handled quite alot. Nobody bought it, but at the price I set for it I can understand why. Wrong crowd. Always next week.
Dan


----------



## Dan (Jan 14, 2006)

Very retro Dan, that's agreat looking pen.  I think in this case, the gold would have detracted from that beautiful ivory material.  Where did you find it?  And what did you use for a finish?

Dan
Unionville, VA


----------



## dpstudios (Jan 14, 2006)

The ivory is from CSUSA. And the finish is 3 coats of Shellwax.
Dan


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 16, 2006)

Dan,

Two comments-first, nice job on the imitation ivory.  That is one of the more "finicky" plastics, so cheer up, it gets better or worse, depending on what you choose to turn next!!  I'm with you, tho', I have used gold with this material frequently-I think it has a better selling potential.

SECOND: I have a rule about shows-never do any in January or Feb.  This is based on the theory that Christmas has "tapped out" the finances of the buyers.  However, I can be persuaded that I am incorrect!!  Do you find that you sell much in these months??  Thanks for any feedback (of course, in Wisconsin there is also the possibility I will be pulling my 20 foot trailer in a foot of snow-not an appealing thought!!)[][][]


----------



## nilsatcraft (Jan 16, 2006)

Great looking pen!  Nice fit and finish as well.  I like working with the Alternative Ivory because, like you said, when it's going good, it's good.


----------



## arjudy (Jan 16, 2006)

Very nice.  Elephants everywhere appreciate the alternative ivory.[][]


----------



## MDWine (Jan 17, 2006)

If you find this alternate material too 'finicky', try Holly!!
Holly (yes, I'm a Holly freak!) turns very easily, but is a tad bit soft.  Turn to a bit 'fatter' dimensions, and sand to size.  The nice thing about holly is the grain, especially when you put it in sunlight...  be careful of bushing dust, you don't want to ruin the nice white color with black streaks!


----------



## JimGo (Jan 17, 2006)

That's a beauty!  I especially like the 2nd pic of it; it is very nicely composed, albeit a tad dark.  The fit and finish on the pen look great!


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Jan 18, 2006)

I agree that gold would have enhanced its beauty more than black Ti.  Another way to really spruce it up is to give it an even more retro look by adding scrimshaws.  No, I'm not suggesting you to learn the art of scrimshaw.  There is a quick and dirty as well as cheap alternative using laser engraving (by Ken Nelson of Kallenshaan Woods, for example).  I generally find plain ivory pens without some sort of inlaying or engraving to be too bland, sort of like having a cake baked to perfection that lacks frosting.

Steve


----------



## jvsank (Jan 18, 2006)

Great looking pen


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 18, 2006)

That looks really classy!!!


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Jan 19, 2006)

I like it just as it is very very classy.


Jim


----------



## csb333 (Jan 20, 2006)

That looks really good. I tried some alternative ivory about a year ago and quickly broke it into little pieces. Maybe I'll try again. The rhodium looks great with it! Chris


----------

